# mice and wiring harnesses



## upended (Mar 28, 2017)

how do people keep the mice out of your wiring on the newer toyota trucks? i am getting a new wire harness put in when the 4x4 light came on and wouldn't engage. searches of the internet says the wires are covered with a soybean base. my truck is a 2014 tacoma and it sits for a time between uses. just wondering if anyone has ideas how to keep my wires safer.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes,Japanese wiring insulation,and looms are soy based.Rabbits will also eat your truck.Some have luck with dryer softener sheets,the cheap ones with the natural smelly ingredient.I have found they do not like certain chemicals,engine degreaser(not the citrus crap),and wd40 and stuff like that.I have cleaned many mouse nests from toyotas.I also would remove cowling and install a section of screen over the air intake for the heater,if customer would pay.Just recently had a mouse chew a plug wire,fixed it and liberaly sprayed enging down with wd40.Ya it stinks a little.Out of toyos,hondas and nissans,toyos attract more rodents.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site, get a cat


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

LOL,Randall,I have cats,a necessity in the mountains.You would be surprised how many mouse damaged cars and trucks I have fixed,from people that live in cities.


----------



## upended (Mar 28, 2017)

yes it sits in a field and not very cat friends area. but thanks the idea at home. wife gets them in her van in town.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I had chipmunk chew my fuel injection harness on my v10 Ford.


----------



## upended (Mar 28, 2017)

waiting for the cost of this yet. took the stupid mechanic 2 days for diagnosis the problem. i had to give him the idea to look for mice.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Moth balls help but don't solve the problem. Use them on all our farm equipment that sits for months on end.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Google “rodent tape”. Never used it myself. I stuffed dryer sheets in my skidsteer console after i had to replace all if the chewed up wiring.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

upended said:


> waiting for the cost of this yet. took the stupid mechanic 2 days for diagnosis the problem. i had to give him the idea to look for mice.


This is why I fix almost all of my own stuff. Stories like that are all too common.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

seville009 said:


> Google "rodent tape". Never used it myself. I stuffed dryer sheets in my skidsteer console after i had to replace all if the chewed up wiring.


Yep,I throw dryer sheets in plow truck and jeep,camper truck,inside camper,every year.Also,I clothespin a dryer sheet to the screen doors,in summer,really helps keep the bugs away from the door,less in cabin.


----------



## upended (Mar 28, 2017)

i agree with dryer sheets. they have multiple uses around the vehicles. but the mice aren't in the truck. they are in the engine compartment. 
i'm thinking moth balls in a box under the truck while it sits.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I stuff dryer sheets on top the engine,keeps from having a mouse nest fire.Lots of mice in the mountains.


----------

